# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  chúc mừng bác Nam cnc bị trảm

## diy1102

Chúc mừng bác bị trảm bên cnc nhé hihi em cũng như bác.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em cũng bị luôn rồi, chả hiểu lý do gì, bên ấy căn quá nhỉ,

----------


## anhxco

Hehe, mấy vụ này vui hèo, e mem mới trảm cũng không sao, với lại cũng chủ yếu tham gia bên này.

----------


## romvang

Em cũng bị từ lâu. Thôi ở đây cho lành thấy ae chang hòa.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nhưng mà ad bên ấy làm ăn kiểu gì lại vậy, em có spam đâu.vào mục rao bán con máy gì đó bên campuchia thấy giá cao quá nói hơi đắt tý liền bị trảm,bó tay, bán hàng độc tài nhỉ

----------


## diy1102

Sân chơi nhà riêng mà, gia chủ tính khí thất thường, âm mưu dụ dỗ ae rồi mưu đồ ta, ta pải quyết thực hiện.

----------


## lekimhung

Ai biều ổng là trùm phản động chi, ăn nói khi quân phạm thượng làm mất mặt hoàng thượng trước thiên hạ.

Nghĩ lại mới thấy bên đó cứ có thông báo mới là như có loạn, còn bên này mod phải hối thúc mọi người đưa ý kiến để mod tổng kết rồi công bố dùm, ngoài ra còn dọn rác nữa. Mà tui hổng biết mấy ông mod là cha nào hết, toàn dấu mặt không à. Haizzzzz!

----------


## diy1102

Ai biểu là sân chơi cộng đồng. Mà đã là sân chơi ai chẳng có quyền như nhau, đừng vi phạm páp, quy chế, nội quy là ok thoai.

----------


## biết tuốt

các oan hồn tụ tập bàn mư gì đây ta , giải tán giải tán  :Big Grin:    em biết thân biết phận em im re ai như các bác cậy khỏe cứng đầu cứng cổ  :Cool:

----------


## diy1102

Chuyện ngoài lề mà bâc biết tuốt. Im là tội với đời đấy hehe

----------


## biết tuốt

chưa thấy bác ad bên này trảm ai nhể  :Big Grin:   chỉ thấy trảm mấy tay " phản động spam " chuyên chống pá forum nhân dân  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diy1102

Đơn giản là ít ai vi phạm sân chơi.

----------


## Gamo

Theo tin ngoài lề thì do vấn đề cơm áo gạo tiền thôi, còn ad ở đây đẹp chai, giàu có đổ nứt vách nên ko thèm chơi xấu mem

----------


## ahdvip

ha ha ha, xin chúc mừng, ăn mừng thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ga_cnc

> Theo tin ngoài lề thì do vấn đề cơm áo gạo tiền thôi, còn ad ở đây đẹp chai, giàu có đổ nứt vách nên ko thèm chơi xấu mem


Em cũng có cùng ý nghĩ như bác, nói chung việc diễn đàn tiếp tục phát triển theo hướng hỗ trợ mọi người đều diy được máy là không có lợi cho bác chủ bên ấy, bác ấy cũng nhận là có cơ sở chế tạo cnc riêng đấy thôi (cái này sẵn tiện quảng cáo luôn để sau này làm tiện bề làm ăn nè  :Stick Out Tongue: ), ai cũng diy được thì bác ấy bán cho ai  :Wink:   mà em thấy buồn cười nhất là bác ấy bảo "and here cũng là one phần target of xyz in boom lực tạo out one thế hệ những house .... machine" cái này chắc cao hứng nên nói hơi quá  :Cool:

----------


## writewin

vụ đẹp trai và giàu ................, nghe đồn lão này xấu quắc cần câu, thua em là cái chăc luôn, còn giàu thì chắc em thua, he he

----------


## anhxco

Close topic!!!

----------


## CKD

Vụ này mới biết... hehe. lâu nay không vào bên ấy nên mù mờ thông tin quá.
Mà sao không thấy đại ca Nam phát biểu cảm tưởng nhỉ. Hình như trong đám anh em trên này, mình là đứa đầu tiên bị trảm khi đòi công lý. Mà có dam kêu ca gì đâu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Thêm vụ này nữa, tin nhắn riêng cũng có kiểm duyệt, nếu mấy bác dẫn link cncpro trong tin thì sẽ tự động thay bằng dấu **** ngay.

----------


## solero

> các oan hồn tụ tập bàn mư gì đây ta , giải tán giải tán    em biết thân biết phận em im re ai như các bác cậy khỏe cứng đầu cứng cổ


Lão này đúng là biết tuốt, biết nhiều, biết người biết ta nên chưa bị trảm. Nhưng cẩn thận đấy he he.

----------


## minhtriet

> Thêm vụ này nữa, tin nhắn riêng cũng có kiểm duyệt, nếu mấy bác dẫn link cncpro trong tin thì sẽ tự động thay bằng dấu **** ngay.


Cái đó ko phải kiểm duyệt đâu, chỉ là chức năng tự động, kiểu như Autotext thôi mà, Admin bên kia họ đã đặt một số từ khóa vào vùng nhạy cảm thì khi ai viết những từ đó tự động chuyển sang mấy dấu * thôi.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Lão này đúng là biết tuốt, biết nhiều, biết người biết ta nên chưa bị trảm. Nhưng cẩn thận đấy he he.


hehe em được mật báo nên em biết bác là ai nhá bác cũng ...cẩn thận hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời , mấy chú làm quá , tui xin cái xẹo từ lâu rồi mà có cho đâu, tự nhiên bây giờ có cái xẹo tham gia anh hùng Lương Sơn Vàng như các chú thôi đó mà hehehe.


     Em thì không còn tham gia hẳn từ cuối năm ngoái rồi vì, cha Éc min ngoài đó không tốt , trở mặt quá , thôi thì vào đây làm trùm spam chơi cho vui.


 Thấy em bị trảm mà các bác thương tiếc nhiều quá em vui ghê .... vui con mắt mấy ông đó, toàn nói xấu tui không.

----------

diy1102, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

em nhớ có 1 câu là, chưa nhớ ở đâu , để có time sẽ truy tìm nguồn gốc
khen ta là kẻ thù
chê ta mới là bạn tốt 
 :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## CKD

> Gửi bởi solero
> 
> 
> Lão này đúng là biết tuốt, biết nhiều, biết người biết ta nên chưa bị trảm. Nhưng cẩn thận đấy he he.
> 
> 
> hehe em được mật báo nên em biết bác là ai nhá bác cũng ...cẩn thận hehe


Tớ cũng biết đó nhé...
Bác *solero* phạm lỗi nghiêm trọng nên tớ thấy được cái đuôi to  :Wink: . Muốn biết lỗi gì thì PM tớ mách cho để mà edit nhé hehe.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Cái đó ko phải kiểm duyệt đâu, chỉ là chức năng tự động, kiểu như Autotext thôi mà, Admin bên kia họ đã đặt một số từ khóa vào vùng nhạy cảm thì khi ai viết những từ đó tự động chuyển sang mấy dấu * thôi.


đúng chính xác. vô lý nhất trong các điều vô lý, tin nhắn của bác ancos gởi em đường link tải mach3 bị mã hóa thành * ,rồi em bị trảm luôn,chết mà chả hiểu lý do,em nghĩ AD bên đó đã can thiệp vào tin nhắn riêng nên em bị lôi ra hành quyết...híc...bà cha nó...

----------


## romvang

Ban đầu mình bị trảm, tưởng là diễn đàn bị lỗi. Nhắn Ad đủ thứ im thin thít. Cuối cùng thì ra vậy tính chất quân tử hơi bị thiếu

----------

Gamo, thucongmynghe79

----------


## Nam CNC

bên đó nhiều thành viên quá nên chém bớt cho nó thoáng đó mà hehehe.... nói vui thôi...


---- Thật sự diễn đàn bên đó bây giờ nó khác ngày xưa , bên đó gần như không còn mặn mà lắm những thành viên mới , nhất là mấy ông nhiệt tình hay hỏi như cha Thucongmynghe79 nè , toàn hỏi để tự xử không à , không chịu mua máy làm chi. Còn về yếu tố kỹ thuật hay công nghệ , các bác quản trị nhà ta chắc cảm thấy là quá đủ cho việc kinh doanh của mình rồi nên không còn chính sách khuyến khích , kích thích cho các cao thủ khác thể hiện tài năng , và cũng chẳng còn chính sách ưu đãi cho các cao thủ nữa nên thấy anh em không mặn mà tham gia chém gió .... nói chung còn nhiều thứ lắm

---- Cũng rất khó cho 1 diễn đàn mở thật sự, cái gì cũng có cái giá của nó hết, thật khó để cho anh em moi bụng ra cho các bác xem và học hỏi hết nếu họ không thấy có quyền lợi, từ diễn đàn chuối cũng cho diễn đàn mình nhiều cái học hỏi ...


---- Mong anh em tâm huyết và đồng chí Éc đề ra các chính sách gì đó có thể chiêu dụ nhân tài tham gia ngày càng nhiều, cho họ không gian thể hiện , tạo dựng cho họ 1 vị trí được công nhận , quảng bá thương hiệu cho họ , khi họ cảm thấy được đền đáp xứng đáng thì diễn đàn mới có cơ hội phát triển thật sự , có được 1 vị trí được người khác công nhận.... em mong 1 một ngày nào đó diễn đàn mình nó được như... cái diễn đàn Thái lan là mừng lắm rồi.... còn CNCzone ehhehehehehe .... ăn chục nải chuối mơ chưa tới.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ây za, em cũng ủng hộ các bác mần ăn chứ bộ.bằng chứng mua cua bác quảng nè, rồi liên hệ bác NamCnc nè.nay mai gì còn nhiều nữa,em là dân Kic thuật mà, các bác bảo em mua máy vậy nghề chế tạo của em quăng sao...he he/thông cảm bỏ lỗi cho em nhá

----------


## im_atntc

Trời đất ơi.. cái topic Namcnc bị trảm mà giống như ngôi sao C.ronaldo hay Messi bị treo giò vĩnh viễn ấy... Chủ thớt biết cách giật tin quá xá  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102, solero

----------


## diy1102

> Trời đất ơi.. cái topic Namcnc bị trảm mà giống như ngôi sao C.ronaldo hay Messi bị treo giò vĩnh viễn ấy... Chủ thớt biết cách giật tin quá xá


Em câu view mà.

----------


## Mr.L

đề nghị bầu chọn a Nam là hốt gơ cncprovn ^^ tổng đài tin nhắn đã dc mở mời các bác gửi tin nhắn bình chọn cho hốt gơ Nam cnc với mã số bình chọn là 35^^ với cú pháp NAM ĐẬP CHAI 35 -- GỬI 0908.415.648 PS: mỗi tin nhắn bình chọn các Bác sẽ dc 1 phiếu mua hàng giá CỰC RẺ ^^

----------

Gamo, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

Hốt hơn thì 3 vòng phải nóng bỏng, đặc biệt phải lộ hàng thì mới đủ tiêu chuẩn  :Wink:

----------


## ít nói

Cả nhà chia buồn với em đi. Đã bị trảm rồi lý do gì đây

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> Cả nhà chia buồn với em đi. Đã bị trảm rồi lý do gì đây


làm nick mới đi ah  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Cả nhà chia buồn với em đi. Đã bị trảm rồi lý do gì đây


Vậy anh em nhà ta mới chung một hội, một cách hoàn hảo. Theo như đại ca Nam CNC tuyên bố, chúng ta là những anh hùng Lương Sơn...

----------


## CKD

Mà bác làm cái chi chi bên vườn chuối mà bị trảm thế, trộm chuối hay đốn chuối?

----------


## trucnguyen

> Cả nhà chia buồn với em đi. Đã bị trảm rồi lý do gì đây


Lý do la bác không thích ăn chuối, theo qui định của diễn đàn chuối.
 Trùm chuối luôn.

----------


## ít nói

Em hỏi người khác là bên pác làm máy tiêu chuẩn gì .tối vô đã bị trảm thế là dẵm chuối hay đốn chuối.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Trời.. phải *ăn* chuối của chủ vườn thì mới tồn tại được à... Thôi cho em xin.. gì chứ chuối của chủ vườn có thuê em cũng không ăn.. Em thề là em không ăn chuối, lấy chuối của mình cho người khác ăn thì được ạ.

----------


## yentranbk

> Cả nhà chia buồn với em đi. Đã bị trảm rồi lý do gì đây


chỗ người ta ngậm chuối mà bác cứ ý kiến này nọ thế là không được,bác tạo nick mới tên "ít nín" để còm mên đi

----------


## lekimhung

Cái tên thì ít nói mà nói không ít, tội nhiều chuyện à.

----------


## lekimhung

Thôi ông reg cái nick nói tuốt đi, làm 1 cặp với cha biết tuốt cho đẹp đôi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chúng tôi thành thật chia buồn cùng quí đồng đạo,anh đã bị trảm anh dũng kiên cường bất khuất,sự bi trảm của anh nói lên khí phách hiên ngang của anh, thà chết chứ không ăn chuối ...hic hic....

----------


## diy1102

> chúng tôi thành thật chia buồn cùng quí đồng đạo,anh đã bị trảm anh dũng kiên cường bất khuất,sự bi trảm của anh nói lên khí phách hiên ngang của anh, thà chết chứ không ăn chuối ...hic hic....


Bác lại hót gì bên kia thế?

----------


## ít nói

É hót chi đâu . hỏi 1 pác là pác làm theo tiêu chuẩn g gì. Ban luôn

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

> É hót chi đâu . hỏi 1 pác là pác làm theo tiêu chuẩn g gì. Ban luôn


Giống em, thấy một số bài bị xóa nên hỏi sai nãy có mấy bài mà giờ k thấy đâu thế là ăn chuối.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ồ tưởng đùa té ra bác it nói bị tram thiệt, đã it nói rồi mà vẫn bị tram, hehe, nick thuhanoi của em ra đời cũng nhờ bác chủ tram quá trời nick, nghĩ tên nick không ra mới sinh ra nick (mùa) thu hà nội đấy, chứ em dung nick huedn là chuẩn từ bên dientuvietnam cơ

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAHAHAHAH chúng ta đoàn tụ gần hết rồi , đi bán muối hết hahaha , ai biểu cha DIY1102 nhậu chém chuối  chi , anh Tuấn chuẩn bị bán muối nhé hahahaha

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> HAHAHAHAHAHAH chúng ta đoàn tụ gần hết rồi , đi bán muối hết hahaha , ai biểu cha DIY1102 nhậu chém chuối  chi , anh Tuấn chuẩn bị bán muối nhé hahahaha


Hix em bị chém cùng đợt với bác kia mà, chứ có pải sau khi nhậu chem chuối đâu.
Ps: inbox a đầy em k inbox đc nên gửi mail cho anh.

----------


## lkcnc

Mình lâu lắm ko vào chỉ đứng ngắm từ xa thôi

----------


## Tuanlm

Tui bị out vì lý dó lãng xẹt. Trong bài viết đưa linh qua bên này. Cố tình viết c_n_cpro. V_N vậy mà cũng ko lọt. he he, xóa luôn bài viết mới kinh chứ.

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA mắc cười thiệt... hèn gì mấy cha hết chổ để chơi nên mấy hôm nay xôm tụ dễ sợ . Vậy ai con nick ngoài đó uốn ngón 7 lần trước khi ấn nhé bây giờ chữ " G " nhạy cảm lắm , nó nhạy cảm như điểm "G" của chị em luôn đó.


Bác DIY1102 em xoá hòm thư rồi.

----------

Cnc2nd, diy1102, writewin, zinken2

----------


## ít nói

Lỗi cũng 1 phần tại em . quả thật cũng có chút chê bai bác ý . ko trực tiếp cũng gián tiếp . Có lần còn ra bênh L nữa. 1 lần khen máy phay giường pác l . Chắc cấu thành tội ko cho sinh hoạt cùng

----------

Cnc2nd

----------


## lkcnc

Cuối tuần tham gia clb chém chuối không nào ? It nói, đã bảo tuần rồi tham gia thì còn ko

----------


## zinken2

> Lỗi cũng 1 phần tại em . quả thật cũng có chút chê bai bác ý . ko trực tiếp cũng gián tiếp . Có lần còn ra bênh L nữa. 1 lần khen máy phay giường pác l . Chắc cấu thành tội ko cho sinh hoạt cùng



- Cha này tính lo xa, tiên liệu trước nên đã nhẩy vô sàn mới, mà đã lên hẳn thợ bậc 6 thế mới tài 
- nghe giọng của bác bị trảm là vì liên quan đến bác h, nhưng trảm là quyền của admin cơ mà cái này bác xem lại nhé.
- tội to nhất của bác là hay khen đ. mới nghe như là khen nhưng hoá ra là chê là cho người được "khen" vừa tích thank xong chợt hiểu (hoặc tra từ điển) lại xoá thank. mất công người ta quá nên bị trảm là đúng rồi.
- tội tiếp là cứ buôn bán ở cửa chợ, ko chịu mua vé vào chợ, ko gửi xe nữa. ai chịu nổi
tạm bấy nhiêu tội cũng rũ tù (nếu chạy án) ko thì  long (hay cẩu) đầu trảm. 
chia buồn nhé

----------

ít nói, solero

----------


## ít nói

> - Cha này tính lo xa, tiên liệu trước nên đã nhẩy vô sàn mới, mà đã lên hẳn thợ bậc 6 thế mới tài 
> - nghe giọng của bác bị trảm là vì liên quan đến bác h, nhưng trảm là quyền của admin cơ mà cái này bác xem lại nhé.
> - tội to nhất của bác là hay khen đ. mới nghe như là khen nhưng hoá ra là chê là cho người được "khen" vừa tích thank xong chợt hiểu (hoặc tra từ điển) lại xoá thank. mất công người ta quá nên bị trảm là đúng rồi.
> - tội tiếp là cứ buôn bán ở cửa chợ, ko chịu mua vé vào chợ, ko gửi xe nữa. ai chịu nổi
> tạm bấy nhiêu tội cũng rũ tù (nếu chạy án) ko thì  long (hay cẩu) đầu trảm. 
> chia buồn nhé


Mỗi nơi một luật pháp nhập gí tùy tục em ko trách ạ.nick làm đơn giản vài ai cungc biết mình là ít nói.@@

----------


## anhcos

Đất lành chim đậu thôi, chỉ mong diễn đàn mình mai mốt đừng đi lại vết xe đổ là được.

----------


## solero

Ếch chết tại miệng

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ếch chết tại miệng



Tên này cũng là quan trong diễn đàn mà nói đểu nhể~

Ếch = Ếch Min (theo như cách dùng từ của Namcnc)

----------


## ít nói

> Ếch chết tại miệng


Thâm nho thật .

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Trong lúc đố kỵ. Đôi khi sảy ra việc sử lý theo cảm tính thôi mà...

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Ếch ngoài đó càng đố kị thì càng thiệt, một ngườì làm lớn càng quảng giao, càng dễ chịu , càng chịu chơi thì cái nhận lại được là vô cùng lớn .


Giống như cái máy bác ếch ngoài đó làm chỉ là cái máy cnc plasma thôi , không cần quăng quá lố , nếu cầu thị anh em nhìn ra khuyết điểm và hướng dẫn để hoàn thiện thì những lời khen sẽ tốt biết bao nhiêu cho cái máy thứ 2 ....

Bác Luyến học rất tốt điều này nè .

----------


## ít nói

thực ra thì ngày đến sẽ đến. Em nghĩ em bị ban từ lâu rồi cơ. Từ vụ mod vũ thành gì đó bán máy sơn lại rồi đổi cho tầu 
với cả tính cách em ko điềm tĩnh được nhu cụ " Núi cao nhất" nên khả năng bị khai trừ là lớn. Đoán trước được nên bên này em ngoi lên top 4 rồi thì phải :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Bác vina phân tích vậy làm em mở mang được suy nghĩ... Hehe.
Em thiệt tình nên cứ nghĩ đang bàn chuyện bác itnoi thôi.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> thực ra thì ngày đến sẽ đến. Em nghĩ em bị ban từ lâu rồi cơ. Từ vụ mod vũ thành gì đó bán máy sơn lại rồi đổi cho tầu 
> với cả tính cách em ko điềm tĩnh được nhu cụ " Núi cao nhất" nên khả năng bị khai trừ là lớn. Đoán trước được nên bên này em ngoi lên top 4 rồi thì phải


 Lại mắc bệnh thành tích rồi heeee

----------


## nhatson

ơ, thấy ông nói nhìu vẫn rao mua đồ được mà, trảm dì đâu ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> ơ, thấy ông nói nhìu vẫn rao mua đồ được mà, trảm dì đâu ah
> 
> b.r


Nick mới mà cụ .

----------

nhatson

----------


## yentranbk

ủa ùa bác "ít nín" thấy bên dđ chuối vẫn bthuong mà hay là chịu "ngậm chuối" rồi

----------


## ít nói

> ủa ùa bác "ít nín" thấy bên dđ chuối vẫn bthuong mà hay là chịu "ngậm chuối" rồi


chả hiêu bạn nói cái gì. bạn ngậm chuối ai à .

----------


## yentranbk

> chả hiêu bạn nói cái gì. bạn ngậm chuối ai à .


à bác chứ ai.tôi thấy bác bức xúc bên í mà cứ sáp vô hoài

----------


## ít nói

> à bác chứ ai.tôi thấy bác bức xúc bên í mà cứ sáp vô hoài


tôi thấy chả liên can gì.Bạn cứ mượn gió bẻ măng làm gì . Tôi hiểu nhưng chả thèm chấp bạn

----------


## huanpt

Hôm nay thì tớ bị cấm cửa luôn.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuấn

> Hôm nay thì tớ bị cấm cửa luôn.


Cũng không nên buồn bác ạ, em cũng tự an ủi, mình không phải người đầu tiên bị trảm và cũng chưa phải người cuối cùng  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Hôm nay thì tớ bị cấm cửa luôn.


Hình như lý do vẫn là cái topic của Hồ Máy tình phải ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Tham gia diễn đàn này, em rất vui vì quen được nhiều anh em thật là nhiệt tình, ngoài chuyện kỹ thụt này nọ, giúp nhau cái này cái kia, tình cảm thật là đáng trân trọng.

Cuối năm 2012 có vụ ngày tận thế. Trưa hôm ấy ngồi tò mò chờ tận thế em nhớ đến một thằng bạn thân của em, lẩn thẩn viết mấy dòng nhớ đến nó, em cò pí pệt lên đây các bác đọc chơi cho vui.

Thằng bạn em. ( ngày 21/12/2012)

Tuyết rơi nhiều quá, mấy hôm nay tuyết rơi mãi không ngừng. Ngoài đường tuyết dồn thành đống, tuyết lớp trên đè lớp dưới, lớp cũ lớp mới, lớp xốp, lớp xỉ, lớp đóng thành băng, các loại xe cầu sau quay ngang, chịu chết, không mò ra đường được nữa. Chỉ còn mấy con cào cào chạy cầu trước như của em là còn nín thở bò chậm rề rề.

Cạnh cái ngã 3 có cái xe quay ngang, húc vào mấy chiếc đang đỗ cạnh vỉa hè. Có hai thằng mặc quần áo công an đứng cạnh đấy. Thằng trẻ hơn cầm quyển sổ ghi ghi chép chép, thằng còn lại cao to như con tịnh, hai tay đút túi quần, đi cà giựt cà tưng quanh chiếc xe bị nạn, ngó ngó nghiêng nghiêng ra chiều khoái trá lắm. Hừ, công an ở đây mà trông nhố nhăng kiểu này chỉ có thể là nó mà thôi. Em phanh xe, thò đầu gọi với ra :

-Ê Thomas.

Thằng to cao rút tay ra khỏi túi quần, nhảy chân sáo ra chỗ em, hỏi:

-Thời tiết này mày cũng đi làm à ? Xe đâm nhau tóe loe hé hé  :Smile: 

Cái thằng công an này là thằng bạn em đấy các bác ạ. Em quen nó trong một cái trường dạy oánh lộn gần đấy. Nhớ hôm đầu tiên đến tập, trong phòng thay đồ em nghe mấy thằng kháo nhau là bọn công an nó bắn tốc độ chỗ ngoài kia kìa. Sẵn ghét công an, em lẩm bẩm:

-Chỉ có công an chết mới là công an tốt

Ai đó hỏi:

-Mày người nước nào

-Việt nam

-Chỉ có thằng Việt nam chết mới là người tốt

Em quay lại xem thằng nào nói, một thằng râu quai nón, cao to như cái cột nhà đang nhìn em. Mấy thằng kia cười cười:

-Nó làm công an đấy.

Á à, chửi cha không bằng pha tiếng, đằng này nó lại chửi tổng thể thế này thì ….mà mày lại còn là công an nữa à? … thằng này không đánh không được !

Các buổi tập người ta dành ra 30 phút cuối ngày để các học sinh mặc giáp vào và … uýnh lộn. Cái thằng kia nắm tay nó to như thế, nó lại mặc áo đen, dây lưng đen, chết tiệt thật, chả biết nó tập ở đây từ cái thời tám hoánh nào rồi, nó mà thoi trúng em một cái là em bay cả người vào góc nhà là cái chắc rồi.

Kệ, nó đánh em là nó đánh bị bông, em đánh nó là em đánh công an, mấy khi được đánh công an. Thích thật đấy.

Bọn em mặc giáp từ đầu đến chân, găng tay to xụ, còn thừa mỗi 2 cái đùi. Em cứ rình đùi nó em phang, bọn khác đá nhau thì chìa cái bàn chân ra, như vậy thằng bị đánh đỡ đau, em thì em gập lại, thế, tống cái gót chân vào đùi nó, thế …thế, như thế đau lắm. 

Mà nó đau thật. Lần nào ăn đòn nó cũng lết vào phòng thay đồ, rồi ngồi đấy không ra nữa.

Rồi một hôm, lúc thay đồ em mới nhìn thấy hai cái chân nó, cả hai chân nó mạch máu nổi to như cái đũa loằng ngoằng xanh lét. Ơ chân mày bị sao thế ? Chân tao bị bệnh, chữa mãi không khỏi, mày đánh vào đau lắm đấy.

Nó nói hiền khô, mà thằng này cũng hiền thật, bị đánh đau nó cũng chỉ chịu chứ không hay thù vặt như em. Thôi từ giờ em không đánh vào đùi nó nữa.

Bẵng đi, một hôm thằng nớ tự dưng ra bảo em: Cám ơn nhá, mày lâu rồi không đánh vào đùi tao, he he.

Từ đấy em hay tập với nó. Nhà nó cũng gần nhà em, bọn em hôm đi xe thằng này, hôm đi xe thằng kia cho đỡ tiền xăng. Vợ chồng nó hay lôi em đến nhà nó ăn nhậu. Nhà nó có 3 thằng con lít nhít. Thằng bạn em trông lành lành mà nghịch như quỉ, nó hay trêu bọn trẻ con nhà nó đến khi có đứa khóc lên thì mới thôi. Noel năm ấy, vợ chồng nó mua tặng em nguyên một bộ đồ nghề trượt tuyết. Em đi tập trượt tuyết với nó. Hôm đầu đi trượt về, vận động nhiều, em đói quá, ngồi vào bàn là chén luôn, quên khuấy đi mất là nhà thằng này theo đạo, trước lúc ăn nhà nó cầu nguyện cái chi chi ấy rồi mới được ăn. Ngượng thật.

Thằng bạn em đóng bảo hiểm nhân thọ. Em hỏi nó đóng làm gì? Nó bảo cái nhà nó xây còn nợ ngân hàng, trả trong hai chục năm nữa mới xong. Lỡ nó chết đi, vợ nó còn lấy tiền ấy mà trả ngân hàng và nuôi bọn trẻ con. Em cười, thằng này hâm thật. Mà nó cũng dát chết lắm các bác ạ, có hôm chúng nó nhận được điện báo có người định tự tử. Nó đến nơi thấy một ông đang cầm cái kiếm nhật định chọc vào bụng tự sát. Thằng này chả nói chả rằng móc ngay súng ra, chĩa vào đầu ông kia hô: bỏ kiếm xuống không tao bắn. Súng chúng nó có đạn thật, không phải đạn cao su như công an giao thông nhà mình. Cái chốt an toàn không có mà nằm ngay ở báng, phải bóp mạnh vào báng một cái rồi mới bắn được. Nghe nó kể mà em phì cười, nó báo lúc lôi ông kia lên xe nó còn tư vấn cho ông kia là lần sau có muốn tự tử thì kiếm con dao nhọn là được rồi, kiếm dài quá, cầm lưỡi mà chọc vào bụng xong là dễ bị đứt tay lắm.

Rồi có hôm nó bị rụng mấy cái răng cửa các bác ạ. Hỏi làm sao mày đai đen mà cũng gẫy răng thì nó bảo, có thằng say rượu, nằm lăn queo ở vỉa hè, đỡ nó lên nó lấy đầu húc cho một nhát vào mặt. Em hỏi nó có đánh thằng kia không ? nó bảo lôi lên xe mới đánh, em hỏi thằng kia có gẫy răng như mày không, nó cười, bảo cũng có.

Em về nước được nửa năm thì nhận được một cái phong bì có viền đen ở góc. Nhận cái phong bì có tên người gửi mà chân em như mềm ra. Vợ nó báo tin nó chết rồi. Bệnh ở chân nó không chữa khỏi. Em ra Hàng Mã mua đồ đốt cho nó, lần đầu tiên em tự đi mua vàng mã đấy các bác ạ.

Ngày trước có một người bạn không thân mấy tự nguyện làm giúp em một việc mà bạn bè em chả ai dám làm. Em hỏi sao lại làm thế ? bạn em kể: Trươc khi đi, bố bạn ấy bảo, bố ngần này tuổi rồi, mà cho đến bây giờ vẫn chưa có một người bạn nào đúng là bạn cả con ạ. Vâng. Em hiểu rồi.

Hôm nay đài báo là ngày tận thế, nếu trái đất có làm sao, em sẽ gặp lại thằng bạn em, gặp em, nó sẽ lại xoe xoét cười toe toét cho mà xem. Em sẽ lừa lừa táng cho nó một cái cùi chỏ vào cổ rồi bảo: Những năm sống trên dương gian, tao may mắn quen được những người bạn thật là bạn, trong số đó có mày.

----------

CBNN, CKD, culitruong, hungdn, Nam CNC, solero, thuhanoi, vanlam1102, writewin

----------


## anhxco

Hôm nay lại ôm hận với vườn chuối thế là e nhớ đến topic này, lại lôi nó lên.
bị band cái nick mới, tìm hiểu đủ thứ nội quy ( thực ra chẳng có gì), mở 1 topic có khi còn đầy đủ thông tin hơn các topci khác, vậy mà vẫn band ( chẵng nhẻ chỉ vì bài đó giống bên này, hay là e bán đồ mà không đóng phí nhỉ ...), tới giờ e vẫn tự hỏi "không rõ vườn chuối này thuộc cái giống nào?"  :Confused:

----------


## CKD

Bác bán hàng mà không nộp tô nên thế.. chết là đúng roài ạ. Em nhớ đâu là phát ngôn kiểu "vươn lên tầm cao mới" hay "giá trị 10K" gì gì đó.
Nick em trên ấy dù là nick thật hay ảo thì đều có màu.. vậy mà khi bị chém còn không kịp cân nhắc.. nick mới của bác thì ai mà bận tâm  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Ẹc, nghe bác nói tự dung e liên tưởng đến mấy eng IS.

----------


## anhcos

Thấy nick mới của bác anhxco rồi, càng ngày càng giống của nick mình, coi chừng bị kiện đóa  :Smile: 

Thấy bác Luyến không, bác ấy qua đây lập thread, bàn tán khắp nới mà chả bị ad bên kia để ý, gặp tớ là ad vườn chuối là toi rồi.

----------


## Luyến

> Thấy bác Luyến không, bác ấy qua đây lập thread, bàn tán khắp nới mà chả bị ad bên kia để ý, gặp tớ là ad vườn chuối là toi rồi.


Em giờ bị khóa không post đựoc bài bên đó nữa rồi ạ. Nick của em bên tgcnc chỉ cho đẹp thôi.

----------

anhcos, Tuấn

----------


## huanpt

> Em giờ bị khóa không post đựoc bài bên đó nữa rồi ạ. Nick của em bên tgcnc chỉ cho đẹp thôi.


Chắc mình bị tệ nhất, đã trảm còn chận luôn IP  :Smile: . Mình ngu quá không biết cách nào giả IP nhẩy?  :Smile: )

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Em giờ bị khóa không post đựoc bài bên đó nữa rồi ạ. Nick của em bên tgcnc chỉ cho đẹp thôi.


Cái tội làm máy bán được nhiều hơn admin là đủ để bác bị chém òi, kêu giề  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhxco

> Chắc mình bị tệ nhất, đã trảm còn chận luôn IP . Mình ngu quá không biết cách nào giả IP nhẩy? )


Dan IT mà không biết cách, a H biết đùa quá  :Smile:

----------


## suu_tam

Ông Tùng 36 có cái bựa nhất đó là khóa tài khoản để lại bài viết. Ra tay chớp nhoáng khiến các bác không kịp trở tay.
Một hình thức cướp trắng trợn nội dung.

Nếu các bác không thích có thể khởi kiện yêu cầu phải dỡ bỏ các bài viết của các bác.

Khổ thân các bác! Quả là bực mình thật nếu bị như vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAHAHA Chịu không nỗi luôn , chắc có ngày Vườn chuối chỉ còn Bá Bá chuôi bom và vài trái chuối HAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ bác ấy đuổi hết những người ngày trước làm nên cái thế giới chuối ấy , đúng như chú gì đó nói là ăn cháo đá bát nhỉ , mà nói thiệt bác ây xấu như thế chứ có chiếm được lợi thế gì đâu , bác ấy bán được bao nhiêu con máy nhỉ , hơn được số ngón tay trên bàn tay của em chưa ta ? Mà cũng tội ngoài đó toàn anh em với gà mờ , hỏi hoài chẳng ai giúp , muốn mua chẳng có ai bán cái gì mà mua , mà chẳng có ai giải thích giúp bác ấy là cái gì tốt cả ..... Thảm như cái mền.

----------


## ít nói

em thấy sân chơi nào cũng đc mà. chả nên cay cú hậm hực làm gì. pác T cũng có nỗi khổ riêng có lẽ anh em chưa hiểu hết

----------


## suu_tam

Không ai có thể hiểu được nỗi lòng của bác TUNG 36 cả đâu. Bởi vì làm gì có ai như bác đó mà hiểu được bác đó.
Có phải ai cũng hành xử được như bác Tùng 36 đó đâu; đó là công việc cực kỳ khó khăn. Dám làm những việc như bác ấy đã làm thì đã là việc quá khó của mọi người rồi.

Tất cả các bác phải khâm phục bác TÙNG 36 mới đúng.

----------


## huanpt

> em thấy sân chơi nào cũng đc mà. chả nên cay cú hậm hực làm gì. pác T cũng có nỗi khổ riêng có lẽ anh em chưa hiểu hết


Sân nào cũng được, nhưng những bài viết trước đây cần tham khảo lại hơi khó khăn. (tui bị cấm đọc luôn, chận IP mới kinh)

----------


## suu_tam

Reset lại cái modem là nó ra IP khách bác ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> Reset lại cái modem là nó ra IP khách bác ạ.


Chắc bác huanpt dùng IP tĩnh.

----------


## solero

Dùng tạm proxy đi bác: http://www.proxy4free.com/list/webproxy1.html

----------


## thuhanoi

Ủa mấy bác - diễn đàn bananas đi đâu rồi nhỉ

----------


## katerman

Em thấy bị khóa gần tuần nay rồi ạ. Chắc là chưa đóng tiền net  :Smile:

----------


## hqkcnc

Ui, em tưởng em chỉ cùi bắp, nói dăm ba câu, mà cũng bị trảm thì hổng sao chứ, hóa ra cao thủ như các bác đây mà cao thủ vậy mà nó cũng trảm à, từ đợt đó trở đi, em chẳng thèm vào web đó làm éo gì nữa, phải nói thằng ad bên ní, nó bá đạo thiệt

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chắc bác Ếch bên đóa ko có tiền đóng tiền hosting rồi....

Lão Ếch bên này sao rồi nhỉ?  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

Chắc bác ấy chuyển nghề roooooài

----------


## GORLAK

E cũng bị out luôn là sao mấy bác?? hehehe

----------


## saudau

Giờ bản thân nó out luôn rồi kìa. Bác nào chưa bị out (như tui nè hihihi) giờ cũng out thôi.

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc nó đang thanh lý môn hộ  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> Ủa mấy bác - diễn đàn bananas đi đâu rồi nhi


chuối giờ mất giá quá chời, có lẽ chặt bỏ hết trồng cây khác, hệ quả tất yếu  :Wink:

----------


## huuminhsh

bên đó chủ yếu bán máy à. hỏng biết cái j đăng lên hỏi chán chê rồi cuối cùng mình tự trả lời câu hỏi của mình luôn hic

----------


## inhainha

Chủ admin bên đó là ai, công ty nào vậy mấy bác?

----------


## GORLAK

> Chủ admin bên đó là ai, công ty nào vậy mấy bác?


Nghe đồn dân ngoài HN đó bác, thôi quan tâm làm gì.

----------


## Gamo

> Chủ admin bên đó là ai, công ty nào vậy mấy bác?


Cty sản xuất máy CNC/Plasma xxx bác. Em cũng ko thích thế giới Banana lắm nên ko muốn quảng cáo cho họ làm gì...

----------


## inhainha

> Nghe đồn dân ngoài HN đó bác, thôi quan tâm làm gì.


Tại lần trước chém mình vì tội bán hàng 2 nơi. Thấy thiên hạ bán 2 nơi cả đống không sao, thấy mình đắt khách nên chém mình, vì thế mình muốn biết ông nào là admin để cạch mặt ra thôi, dẹp không buôn bán gì với hạng ấy.

----------


## GORLAK

> Tại lần trước chém mình vì tội bán hàng 2 nơi. Thấy thiên hạ bán 2 nơi cả đống không sao, thấy mình đắt khách nên chém mình, vì thế mình muốn biết ông nào là admin để cạch mặt ra thôi, dẹp không buôn bán gì với hạng ấy.


NGhe đồn cả bộ sậu cao thủ trên này toàn dân trong Nam, bên đó bem hết nên lòi ra cái dd này đó, kakakak

----------

inhainha

----------


## thucncvt

Mấy nay mình vào bên TGCNC không truy cập được 
 hình như đã bị xóa sổ  ,

----------


## Tuấn

Nghe đồn admin bên ấy sang đây lập nick lâu òi mừ ... hình như nick Biết tuốt hay chi chi đóa  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Lão ấy bị hói mà bác... bác Biết tuốt chỉ bị hói chỗ cô thư ký bác ấy nắm thui

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

bác hói với bác gà cứ gắp lửa bỏ tay người keke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    nếu 1 tuần nữa mà chưa phục hồi  em đoán có cha nào đó mua mịa mất tên miền roài , giang hồ hiểm ác lắm

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

> bác hói với bác gà cứ gắp lửa bỏ tay người keke    nếu 1 tuần nữa mà chưa phục hồi  em đoán có cha nào đó mua mịa mất tên miền roài , giang hồ hiểm ác lắm


thường thì mấy ông hói mới có lúa mua chớ ai, mà trên này có 2-3 ông chưa biết ông nào thôi  :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Nam CNC

lâu quá mới đọc lại thấy cái tiêu đề topic là thấy ghét.

Cha chuối bom làm ăn củ chuối nên người ta cho trang web ngậm chuối đi bán muối rồi còn đâu .... mà mấy chú tìm hiểu cha chuối bom ấy làm gì , quên hắn đi , cái hối hận nhất của hắn là bị người ta lãng quên.


hết cái thế giới chuối ấy rồi thì cha ếch nhà mình xóa giúp cái topic này , cái tiêu đề làm em ảnh hưởng quá đi , em có lầm lỗi gì đâu mà bị trảm sao lắm người vui và ăn mừng thế.

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## truongkiet

ad bên đó là "Ao máy" thì phải.đại ka Trần hạo Nam cnc mặc dù đã mãn hạn tù nhưng tiếng thơm vẫn còn lưu truyền mặc dù nhà tù đã bị phá

----------


## CKD

Liệu có bảng "diễn đàn ghi công các cựu tù thế giới chuối đã có công dựng diễn đàn".  :Big Grin: 

Thật ra, anh em mừng là vì có thêm anh em cùng chung cảnh ngộ, có người chia sẻ.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Ad bên chuối bỏ công dựng cái diễn đàn, quảng bá cho thương hiệu máy plasma G7 mà máy thi chả bán được, không dẹp đi thì để làm giề ???

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam làm thế nào mà mọi ng cứ canh cắn thế =))

----------


## biết tuốt

> Bác Nam làm thế nào mà mọi ng cứ canh cắn thế =))


cái này là do ăn ở mà hehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Đúng chuẩn luôn  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

người tài hay bị ganh ghét lắm .... bỏ qua , bỏ qua .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay nhất để gút lại 2016  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> người tài hay bị ganh ghét lắm .... bỏ qua , bỏ qua .


Càng bị ghét chắc càng :Smile:  lắm tài hả bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

À thì.... bị ghét thì chưa chắc có tài , mà có tài thì chắc chắn bị ghét  hehehehe.

----------


## GORLAK

Giàu thì bị ghét, giỏi thì bị dìm, còn có tài thì cần phải tiêu diệt ... =)) =)) =))

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Hu hu buồn buồn em khóc đây:

Ui anh chuối ơi, anh chuối ơi
G 7 cuối cùng cũng thế thôi
Chuối vườn xem vậy còn xanh lăm
Xanh, mình chuối đậu mắm tôm thui

----------

Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau, thuhanoi

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Giàu thì bị ghét, giỏi thì bị dìm, còn có tài thì cần phải tiêu diệt ... =)) =)) =))


    Giàu thì bị ghét, giỏi thì bị dìm, còn có tài thì cần phải tiêu diệt ...Đó là lý do ông ( Giám đốc) ông đuổi tôi àh (Anh nhân viên vừa cầm quyết định đuổi việc, vừa đi vừa lẩm bẩm)( Em đùa thôi nhé  :Wink: )

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Mới ngó sơ qua tưởng Nam Maria đắc tội gì với Admin cncprovn.com. Đọc kỹ lại thấy ko phải. Thất vọng.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Năm mới rồi các bác ạ. Chuyện cũ rồi bỏ qua, anh em cố gắng chăm lo, chém gió mạnh trên nhà này. Chứ bỏ bê chẵng thèm ngó, e là có ngày nó cũng....

Mà thôi, năm mới bỏ chuyện cũ. Các bác show dự án đầu năm cho nó xôm đê ạ.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Gamo

Hmm.. bỏ sao được... lâu lâu có chỗ để xỉa xói lão Nam  :Wink: 




> Mới ngó sơ qua tưởng Nam Maria đắc tội gì với Admin cncprovn.com. Đọc kỹ lại thấy ko phải. Thất vọng.


Lão ấy là Ếch đấy bác

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hmm.. bỏ sao được... lâu lâu có chỗ để xỉa xói lão Nam 
> 
> 
> 
> Lão ấy là Ếch đấy bác


What giò heo?

----------


## hanasimitai

tự sướng kinh quá.

----------

